# Help!!!!



## snickers (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi, 
I do not know what my body is doing at the moment. Before I started Metformin I did two pregnancy tests and I was having a pinkish mucus discharge, but both tests were negative.  I am still having the discharge occasionally, but yesterday I had a clear discharge with streaks of blood in it.  I have not had any more bleeding after this so it can not be my AF.  What is happening to me.  I do not know wheather to do another test or not.

Glad of any feedback you might have
Snickers


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It may just be a bit of breakthrough bleeding which can sometimes happen, dependant on where in your cycle you are.

Ruth


----------

